# Meet my new puppy :)



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Today I picked up my new puppy. Hes a purebred registered Chihuahua. Hes just 10 weeks old now, and hopefully I'll be showing him when hes old enough. Hes tiny, and so much cuter in real life. He doesn't have a name yet, were waiting for him to settle in and get to know him a bit better first. But I kind of like the name Duke.


----------



## rileymai (Aug 17, 2010)

oh my goodness, I just wanna boop his sleepy nose <3
he is a doll!


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

aawwww ema hes ssoooo cute 
hehe before i got eddie i used to say to mum that i could get one or a pug lol and put it in the rat cage and shed never know i got a dog lol ( obviously i would never do that tho) Id have a whole pack of dogs if i could  eddie doesnt get along with other dogs he gets nervous and so they he goes into that nervous aggressive state if he sees one.. but aparently at the rescue he had a friend and we keep thinking about him too  
We think this is his friend, from what we were told.
http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1032974424/0ffe68cf.html


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

cute little guy.


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

Awww bless him he's gorgeous!


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

oh its just out on walks he goes like that... i have no dogs to introduce him to to try help train him... its just when were on walks or down the field he sees a dog who even far away and he starts :/ like i said its nervous aggression not just aggression... like i said we keep thinking about his friend in the rescue so atleast then hed have a friend u know just we dont think we could have both cause i dont walk with him and my mum all the time sometimes its just her and even tho there small doesnt make it any easier ... he needs training on the lead too... he is better tho cause were trying hard .. i mean hes lovely boy but have insecurities but u know hes bound to because hes 3 and i know the previous owner locked him in the bathroom all day from like 6am till 12 at night  and before that i dont know how he was treated .. we think hes been hit aswell. 

anyway dont wanna rant about my boy .. your boy is adorable and i love the newer pics in this too and his friends hehe such a cutey


----------

